# Meet Lucille! What color would you consider her?



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

The counter top she is standing on is an off-white color, if that helps. I've seen a rat in person with her coloring, so naturally, I was curious. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Looks like you have a merle or pearl merle. I'm not good telling the two apart when they are in merle forms, so someone will have to tell you that, But she is a Merle (or Pearl Merle).


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

I was thinking Merle of some sort, but I wasn't sure what makes a Pearl Merle. She almost has a lilac base color.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I think she's just a merle from what I'm finding, pearl merles are lighter in color (I could be wrong, I've never seen a merle in real life and can't find many pictures on them that show the difference and even then they look the same). if you want I can post the genetics (it's a tad bit confusing, but not too confusing)

btw, not to thread highjack, but if anyone has a picture of a good merle and a good pearl merle to show the comparison that would be helpful.


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

I appreciate the input!


----------



## dashielle89 (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm pretty sure a pearl merle is just being more specific with the coloring. Merle can be in a few different colors just the same base, saying they are merle just means they have the dark patches on them. Then the pearl says the base color, I think the majority of merles are pearl colored but some are lighter than others and lighter seems to be desirable since you can see the color differences better.
What comparison you are looking for?


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

I consider her beautiful.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Actually Merle is what it is when it's just Merle. Just the Merle gene on a Mink rat. Pearl Merle is when it's Mink, Pearl, And Merle.

There is also Merle Agouti (Merle on a Cinnamon) and Merle Pearl Agouti (Cinnamon, Pearl, and Merle) but those aren't typically bred since it doesn't show up all that well from what I know.

When your talking about the color of it, typically people use Dark phase and Light Phase for colors. So a dark merle would be a Dark Phase Merle, dark Pearl Merle, Dark Phase Pearl Merle, ect.

Oh and for comparisons it was just a normal Merle compared to a Normal Pearl Merle (not a Light phase Merle).


----------



## dashielle89 (Apr 24, 2012)

Thats what I meant by color. Mink is the coat color of the rat. Pearl is another color. Maybe your area is just different, we do not call rats just normal merle here in show or breeding, they always specify the base color of the rat itself, merles are always mink based that is the only color it shows up on that I know of. I think the only ones I've seen are pearls, that is the most common, but even so you can have darker or lighter pearl merle rats, some of them just don't come out as good, they are supposed to be light.
I have also heard of lilac being somewhat common color for merles, I may have seen one not sure on that I can't remember.

The "normal" merles you are talking about that are just mink colored aren't that common or at least aren't shown as much because mink is a much darker tone and you can't really see it.
Like here is a mink merle rat, you can hardly tell
http://www.spoiledratten.com/coffeebean.html 
So compare that to lucille who is probably pearl and you can tell the diff.

I don't know anything about agouti merle, never heard anything about that so can't say there.
Maybe that's why you're not seeing a difference when looking, most are going to be pearl that you find pics of.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh, ok Now I got it. Sorry I thought you meant that it's by their color not by genes.

Here Mink is very common and often is lighter then that, that rat doesn't even look like a Merle. Merle Agoutis and such aren't normally bred (you can find pictures of them I believe) simply cause it just does not show up that well on Agouti based rats due to their fur ticking. But Lilac is very commonly used.


----------



## crimsongypsy (Jun 5, 2012)

I've never seen a Merle rat, she's so beautiful


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thank you!  I thought she was gorgeous, and she is a little doll to boot! 

To be clear, are we saying she looks like just a Merle? As opposed to a Pearl Merle?


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

She's really cute! I like the color 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Yep Merle. Not a pearl merle


----------

